# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu aquario

## Eduardo Ferreira

bem fica aqui fotos do meu aquario para a malta ver espero que gostem comentem

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Logo volto a por mais fotos não consigo por o resto agora. 260 litros de água quero melhorar o aquário mas vai aos poucos e com calma

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Eduardo,

Sinceramente gosto do layout do teu aquario. Acho muito bonito.

Mas tem atenção porque nos salgados não se utilizam aquarios tapados pois dificulta trocas de gazes que são essenciais ao bom funcionamento.

Na minha opinião:

Colocava um pouco de rv nos cantos do aqua para esconder um pouco mais os equipamentos.
Destapava o aqua.
Reposicionava as bombas pois parece , repito, parece existir pouca corrente à superficie. A bomba do lado esquerdo parece estar com ar ( ? ).

Atenção que para os vivos que tens no aquario precisas de boa iluminação, que não sei qual tens.

Será possivel dares mais informação sobre o teu aqua ?

Dentro dos meus poucos conhecimentos apenas estou a tentar ajudar.

Um abraço e boa sorte.


JC

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Sim amigo João agradeço muito as ajudas pois tb só tenho água salgada há um ano. 
Quanto à bomba está com ar sim, não tenho conhecimento que faça mal. A luminosidade dito por técnicos que já chegaram a vir cá a casa é a ideal agora não sei bem dizer o que tenho é que mudei há pouco tempo e ainda nem vi sequer. Tenho plena confiança nos técnicos. O meu aquário é aberto por trás e tem ventoinhas de pc para fazer circular o ar abraços

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

já sei amigo  Calha Jebo 2x150W HQI + 1x27W PL actinicas e isto que tenho  de iluminação

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu gostava muito de ter uma tridacnia mas nunca consegui comprar uma. Nunca as vi para venda. Se alguém me puder ajudar agradecia muito porque são lindas as tridacnias. 
Obrigado fica aqui o meu email mix_eduardo@hotmail.com

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

Vi as fotografias e tenho algumas perguntas:

- Tens 2 Nasos lituratus nesse aquário de 260 litros ? (um, de certeza, mas pareceu-me ver outro); E quais os outros peixes ?
- Estás a usar um filtro exterior ? Com o quê?
- A circulação que tens no aquário é feita apenas através aquela powerhead que se vê ao canto ? É de quantos litros/hora ? E porque está a deitar ar para dentro do aquário ?

Já agora, quanto à tridacna:

Tenho reparado pelos várias mensagens que tens colocado nos diversos posts que estás desejoso de ter uma. Mas atenção que são animais sensíveis que exigem excelente qualidade de água, além de boa luz (que já vi que tens).

Aconselho-te a leres bastante sobre estes animais antes de comprar, caso contrário arriscar muito a ter um desgosto .

Se não conseguires resistir ao impulso de ter uma tridacna...escolhe uma _tridacna derasa_, que são as mais resistentes. 

E  arranja tempo para ires a uma loja escolher e aconselhar-te. Isto vale para todos os animais. Vê-os antes de os comprar e analisa os seus comportamentos. É muito importante.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim, tenho 2 nasos lituratos. Bem vamos la ver, já tenho este aquario há 1 ano e até à data nunca tive problemas mas quero melhorar o aquário e muito mas como já disse é tudo com calma pois os custos são um pouco elevados. 
Bem aqui vai

escumador______prizm red sea
2 filtros exteriores um fluval 204 circulação do filtro 420l\h-110 us g\h saída bomba 680l\h-180u.s
e um eheim 440 l\h
refrigerador-fluval-para 600 l\h
a bomba já não está com ar a foto já é um pouco antiga

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

mais umas fotos






este tumate ja esta comigo a 2 anos e espetacular

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Eduardo

Ficam as seguintes questões e comentários:

- Como é que tens uma calha HQI 2x150W embutida numa tampa? Como dissipas o calor desta calha? Nunca vi tal coisa, há ai qualquer coisa que não está a bater bem. De qualquer forma os aquarios tem que ser abertos como já foi referido.

- Quanto a teres 2 nasos lituratus, nem 1 devias ter quanto mais 2, são peixes para aquarios de 1000 litros ou mais, falando só num peixe...

- Esse mandarim está magrissimo e vê-se  bem porquê, não tens rocha suficiente ou qualquer refugio a produzir alimento para ele.

- Estás a usar matérias filtrantes nos filtros externos? Vê-se que tens mesmo muito pouca circulação interna. No teu lugar punha esses filtros externos todos de lado e comprava bombas de circulação bem mais potentes que esses filtros.

- Quantas anémonas tens ao todo ?? :SbPoisson6:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

Devias repensar a montagem desse aquário antes de fazer novas aquisições de animais.

Tens muitos peixes para um aquário de 260 litros e alguns deles não vão sobrevivier muito tempo nessa litragem.

Pelas fotografias, reparo que tens, pelo menos:

- 2 Nasos lituratus - precisarias de um aquário de, pelo menos 1000 litros para teres os dois (para um, diria, pelo menos 700 lts ). Crescem muito e muito rápido. Sabias que podem superar os 45cms no mar e os 30 cms em cativeiro ?
- Chelmon rostratus (borboleta) - peixe delicado
- pelo menos 4 palhaços (ou 5): 2 ou 3 A. ocellaris; 1 A. frenatus, 1 A, peridarion; (há um peixe do lado esquerdo da fotografia geral que ou é um ocellaris preto e branco ou uma donzela do género Dascyllus)
- 1 mandarim - como o Gil referiu, precisa de muita rocha viva, bem maturada, para encontrar a comida de que necessita (anfípodes e copépodes);
- 1 Valenciana ? (não consigo ver bem, mas será aquele peixe de fundo, cor de areia que se vê na fotografia geral, do lado esquerdo);
- e parece-me ver ainda mais um peixe do lado direito da fotografia geral, por cima da anémona.

São muitos peixes e com esse tipo de litragem, os nitratos devem estar muito elevados. Já os medistes ? Cuidado que o Chelmos Rostratus (borboleta)é muito sensível a nitratos.

Aconselho-te a fazer medições rigorosas aos parâmetros da água e reequacionar a montagem do teu aquário, ANTES de pensares comprar mais animais.

É só um conselho, mas poupa-te alguns desgostos no futuro.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Olà
Eu acho que jà não hà mais nada a dizer.
O Gil e o João disseram tudo.
Acho que também é a primeira vêz que vejo um hqi numa tampa.
E um conselho que  te dou é de lêr,lêr,lêr livros na net etc... sobre os aquàrios.
Penso que esses lituratus estão ai porque o teu vendedor disse-te que oS podias meter não?
A mim também me aconteceu.
Disses-te que tinhas aquarios a 1 ano mas esse Frenatus a dois anos.
Eu acho que com dois anos deverias de saber um pouco mais.
As veses esquecemos que são seres vivos que temos.
Não se pode brincar com a vida.
Não faças confiança a qualquer pessoa (vendedor).
A maior parte o que eles querem é vender NÃO TODOS CLARO.
Esses filtros a única maneira que tens de poder utilisa-los é de meter por exemplos rocha viva.
Mas têns que o limpar uma vês por semana.
Hà um Cientifico aquariofila alemão DANIEL KNOP que diz que se pode 
utilizar esses filtros dessa maneira.
Esses filtos se não os limpares uma vês por semana são um problema a nitratos.
Fazes os testes da àgua???
Nitratos,calcio,magnésio,fosfatos........
A quanto tempo tens essas rv?
E tens ofiuros,caracóis,gambaros,ermitas no aquario?
Coragem.

Claro é só um conselho que te dou não é para criticar ou outra coisa.
E claro é so a minha opinião.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Bem, eu metia os 2 filtros de lado e comprava bombas novas. Aí tudo bem. Depois o que é que na tua opinião metia no lugar do filtros para filtrar a agua o aquario ? Já tá cheio de rocha viva até  cima, já não tá como na fotos. Os resultados dos testes tao todos bons. Só tinha o calcio um pouco baixo, mas já tá resolvido. Obrigada pelas ajudas






__________
Nota JMM: Editei para inserir pontuação no texto e corrigir gralhas, assim facilitando a leitura

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Quanto à tampa é provisório. Quero fazer um móvel novo. O projecto está em estudo. Eu sei que há muitas coisas a melhorar. Já o disse antes, mas vai tudo com calma






_____________________________________
Nota JMM: Editei para inserir pontuação no texto e corrigir gralhas, assim facilitando a leitura

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

Quantos kilos de rocha viva tens ? Podes colocar fotografia actualizada ?


"Ir com calma" significa não comprares mais peixes, nem anémonas, nem corais, nem tridacnas e investir esse dinheiro em equipamento e para melhorares as condições dos animais que já tens.

Isto, sem prejuízo do que disse anteriormente quanto, pelo menos, aos 2 Nasos Lituratus.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

de momento não tenho máquina o total de kilos nao sei mas tenho o fundo do aquário completo.  Já agora agradecia que me ajudassem. Retiro os filtros e meto as bombas e depois a substituir os filtros.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eduardo eu no teu lugar fazia as coisas da seguinte Forma:

1º -  Vender os 2 Nasos lituratus e o Mandarim ofereceres a quem tenha hipoteses de cuidar bem dele, no teu aquario e magro como está vai morrer muito em breve.

2º - Retirares 1 a 1, e com o espaço de uma semana entre eles, os filtros externos que estás a usar. Entretanto compras as powerheads que vais colocando no aquario principal á medida que desligas os filtros externos.
Deves colocar um volume de circulação que totalize 20-30x o volume de agua do teu aquario (por ex. 25 x 240L = 6000 L/H). Uma dessas bombas deve fazer a circulação da superficie da água, para eliminar a possivel camada de gordura que ai se acumule.

3º - Retirares a Tampa e colocares a calha a alguma distancia da água. nem consigo perceber como tens HQI´s no tampo do aquario, e a que distancia estará da água ??

Eram as 3 medidas a tomar e começaria já hoje, não terás que gastar dinheiro já que com o valor que fazes com a venda dos filtros externos compras bombas de circulação á vontade e ainda te sobra.
Podes medir os nitratos, mas o resultado penso que já se sabe qual é á partida, um valor enorme com certeza.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Em complemento da mensagem anterior do Gil, já que os tens, podes usar um dos filtros externos com carvão activado e/ou resina anti-fosfatos.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Pois eu tenho com carvão sim. Mas só carvão nos filtros? E depois como é feita a filtragem da água ou em água salgada não é preciso ?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Eduardo
Em agua salgada naõ é preçiso filtros,como já disse o Joao apenas devem ser usados neste caso com carvao ou resinas,nao devendo conter nem bioballs,nem materia filtrante
Quanto ao paixes ,nao vou repetir o que já se disse em cima ,pois é muito peixe para o teu aquario e nem sei como consegues manter essas anemonas....
Compra umas boas power heads tens algumas a preços mais açessiveis,e vais comprando a pouco e pouco mas pelo menos compra bem,os peixes sao sempre a ultima coisa,primeiro o funcionamento indespensavel depois o resto e com o tempo vais comprando mais equipamento  para complementar o que já tens.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Pois então a água não é filtrada nos aquários de água salgada é isso ? Entao como é que é feita a filtração dos restos de comida que ficam no aquário ? É só pelo escumador ?
Estou um pouco confuso.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Eduardo
Se procurares aqui no forum vais encontrar muitas respostas para as tuas duvidas mas eu dou uma achega a filtração é feita pela rocha viva, pelo escumador e pelo substrato.
Um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Como o Paulo disse tens que lêr bastante para tirares duvidas mais concretas.
Existe no forum N respostas para a pergunta que acabaste de colocar.

De uma forma muito sintetizada, a filtração mecanica feita pelos filtros externos (Esponjas, ceramicas, filtros de lâ, bioball´s etc.etc.) favorecem a fixação de bactérias nitrificantes em grande número ( transformação de nitritos -> nitratos) e neste caso competem tambem com a rocha viva, mas não fixam bactérias disnitrificantes, que decompõem os nitratos.
Ou seja, com a utilização destes filtros, a concentração de nitratos na água torna-se muito elevada, com todas as consequências que isso pode implicar.
Dai muita gente chamar aos filtros externos fábricas de nitratos.

Assim sendo, a filtração mecanica é mais prejudicial que benéfica.
Como o Joao disse podes aproveitar um dos filtros para a colocação de carvão activo e depósito de sedimentos, que depois podes retirar facilmente do filtro externo.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ok já estou bem melhor. Vamos ver então, o ideal seria eu retirar os filtros e construir, não sei como, o que vocês dão o nome um aquário à parte que fique escondido, onde possa montar oescumador, reactor de calcio e o termostato e assim tb dava um pouco de mais beleza ao aquário e claro aumentar a corrente com bombas

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eduardo , não me leves a mal, mas será que não poderias passar os teus textos por um corrector ortográfico ( por exemplo no Word com copypaste), porque às vezes é dificil entender o que escreves. Acho que seria bom para todos ,inclusivamente para ti porque seguramente melhorarias a tua escrita.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Pois talvez passe a escrever em inglês para mim era bem mais fácil pois não sou português.

--------------------------------------

EDIT: Já te tinha dado um link com um corrector bem bom para usares 
( http://www.flip.pt/FLiPOnline/tabid/96/Default.aspx )

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

malta muito obrigada pelas ajudas.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Tantas anémonas e filtros externos juntamente com a tampa, foste atendido na Avipeixe não? ou na Aquasousa ?  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  


Quando te referiste a construir um substrato tavas-te a referir a uma Sump certo?

A sump dá bastante jeito para colocares um escumador mais eficaz, colocares uma bomba de retorno, termostato e servir de depósito de sedimentos que depois podes aspirar facilmente.Dá bastante jeito para fazer adições de Kalkwasser por exemplo e esconder outros equipamentos.

O reactor de cálcio só necessitas se quiseres bastantes corais duros, sendo totalmente dispensável nesta fase. O repositor de água é importante e podes aproveita-lo para adicionar kalkwasser ( hidróxido de cálcio - pesquiza aqui no forum para mais informação).

Como já te disse anteriormente, acho que as medidas urgentes e imediatas é venderes os 2 nasos ou trocares na loja por material. Arranjares um dono que cuide bem e engorde o Mandarim (desconfio que magro como está vai morrer muito brevemente á fome). Vende os filtros externos todos excepto o mais fraquinho que podes usar para colocar carvão activo, resinas anti fosfatos, chemi pure por exemplo. Compra bombas de circulação com a potencia que te referi em cima e retira a tampa, colocando uma calha suspensa ou apoiada no aquario.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Amanhã vou entregar os 2 nasos. Quanto ao mandarim já não concordo muito que esteja magro pois já o tenho há 4 meses. Sim, foi a avipeixe. 
As minhas anémonas tb já têm 3 meses. 
A tampa já estou a tratar dela, já mandei fazer um móvel novo onde as lâmpadas ficam no ar

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Amigo gil os tubos do Sump podem entrar no aquário como os que eu tinha nos filtros ou tem outra maneira ? Ou seja, os tubos que fazem a água ir para a sump e depois voltar ao aquário pela bomba não sei se me estás a perceber.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Em relação aos Nasos é uma atitude muito nobre da tua parte Eduardo.

Em relação ao mandarim, desculpa discordar contigo, mas está realmente muito muito magro. O facto de ter sobrevivido até agora, não implica que esteja saudavel.

De qualquer forma congratulo-te pela disposição em tentar melhorar as coisas.Parabens. :Pracima:  

Quanto á ligação da sump ao aquario, tens 2 formas.

1- Uma Caixa de Overflow (há fotos de overflow´s aqui no forum), por onde a agua passa por 2 camaras de agua e cai para sump, voltando ao aquario através de uma bomba de retorno.

2- Ou furares o aquario e/ou Furares o aquario e construires uma coluna seca.
Esta ultima opção talvez seja a mais segura mas implica um pouco mais de trabalho.há forma de furar o aquario com agua, baixando o nivel um pouco, nao sendo assim necessario desmontar o aquario. Para os furos necessitas de passa muros.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Isso para furar o aquário tb estou de acordo que é o melhor. Mas tinha que ser uma pessoa entendida na matéria para me fazer isso. Eu não tenho conhecimento de ninguém.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Foste atendido  ou na Aquasousa ?  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  

Quando falas do sousa faz cuidado com o que dizes  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Uma coisa é certa.
Estàs no bom caminho.
Parabéns. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Agora jà que és inglês tens livros e sites na net IMPECAVEIS para saber um pouco mais.
Porque de todas as maneiras aprendemos sempre mesmo tendo aquarios à 20 anos.
Hà sempre um que teve expêriencia com isto ou aquilo a mais que nós. 
Continua assim :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Pois é o que eu estou a fazer, ler ler ler muito. Mas comtinuo com umas duvidas mas ja sao muito menos. Em relação a sump vou optar pela Caixa de Overflow  nao vou furar o aquario. Eu tenho em estudo o seguinte, tenho um aquario de 80 litros vazio, posso utilizar divido o aquario ao meio com um vidro num lado, meto o escumador do outro, a bomba de retorno e um repositor de agua. Nao sei se esta certo assim peço ajuda.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> pois e o que eu esto a fazer ler ler ler muito. mas comtinu com umas duvidas mas ja sao muito menos em relasao a sump vo optar pela Caixa de Overflow  nao vo furar o aquario. eu tenho em estudo o seginte tenho um aquario de 80 litros vazio. Poso utilizar divido o aquario ao meio com um vidro num lado meto o escodador do otro a bomba de retorno e um repozitor de agua nao sei se ta serto a sim peso azuda


Sim com o aquário de 80 litros chega bem.
E é certo pêlo menos tens que separar em 2 o aquário.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Ok ja estou a perceber melhor as coisas e segunda feira vou começar.
Eu tenho um escumador prizm da red sea nao sei se serve. A agua vem do aquario principal para a sump, depois passa pelo escumador que devolve para o outro lado da sump, onde esta a bomba de retorno que vai fazer a agua regressar, esta certo a sim ?
Muito obrigada a todos, sem voçês eu nao tinha conseguido saber nada.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Os tubos tem que ser em pvc ou podem ser mangueiras, embora prefira o pvc ?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Malta e a ultima vez que peço ajuda sobre este tema. Mas gostava muito que alguém me ajuda-se. Amanha gostava de começar a fazer a minha sump mas preciso de saber se as minhas ideias estão boas. A água vem do aquário principal para a sump na primeira fase, a agua passa pelo escumador que não sei se o meu serve prizm da red sea. Depois o escumador passava a água para o outro lado da sump que depois seria devolvida para o aquário será que posso fazer assim ajudem-me obrigada

----------


## António Paes

É exactamente assim que tenho a minha sump.
No compartimento para onde cai a água que vem do aquário tenho o escumador ( também é um prizm, mas o pro ), depois tenho 2 vidros, onde a água passa por baixo do primeiro e passa depois por cima do segundo, vidros esses que estão separados por uns 2 cm e que serve para desfazer as bolhas de ar. Depois tenho mais um compartimento onde tenho a bomba de retorno para enviar novamente a água para o aquário, onde tenho um SQUID ( http://www.islandaquatics.com/produc...&product_id=23 ).

António

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois e isso mesmo que vo fazer olha tem que ser em tubos de pvc o pode cer em mangeira embora eu perfira o pvc.entao o meu escomador serve? e verdade que selicone uzaste tem que ser proprio para aquarios, omde se compra

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

O tubo de descarga para a sump é em PVC e tem uma válvula para poderes regular a quantidade de água ( está completamente aberta, mas se tiver algum problema posso-a fechar ).
O retorno para o aquário é feito no terceiro compartimento usando uma bomba ligada a uma mangueira, que liga no topo do aquário ao tal SQWD que faz com que a água ao sair saia por 2 lados, ora para o lado esquerdo ora para o lado direito.
O silicone foi comprado numa loja de animais nos Brejos de Azeitão, logo à entrada dos Brejos em frente ao restaurante chinês mas julgo que qualquer casa de animais deva ter.

António

EDIT: Tens aqui um site com muitos links sobre sumps e não só.

http://www.melevsreef.com/links.html

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ok muito obrigado amigo

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Bem a qui ficam novidades os 2 nasos já foram entregues a loja. Já comprei mais duas bombas que fazem 30 vezes 260 l\ h.a .A tampa já foi tirada e optei por uma calha nova. A sump já esta em construção já divido ao meio com um vidro agora e esperar para o silicone secar ,só que continua com uma duvida, no aquário vou ter que ter uma bomba para mandar agua para a sump certo alguém me pode ajudar. Em breve novas fotos para a malta ver

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

O tudo de descarga para a sump é em PVC e tem uma válvula para poderes regular a quantidade de água ( está completamente aberta, mas se tiver algum problema posso-a fechar ).Amigo antonio tenho que ter alguma bomba para mandar aqua para a sump o e so a valvula que comanda.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Que Bombas compraste (marca e modelo) ?

TEns que ter tambem uma bomba de Retorno que leve a água da sump para o aquario . No caso do teu aquario podes colocar uma que faça 2400 L/H por exemplo.
Se precisares de um Overflow, acho que tenho uma pessoa que quer vender o dele.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

amigo gil sao duas 2- Lifetech pemso que fazem 30 vezes 260 l h mas nao tenho certeza mas a corremte ta muito melhor pemso que seija isto

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Eduardo

Só te posso aconselhasr a que sigas os conselhos do Gil e do João que estão mais que certos. Eu que o diga. Tal como tu, também comecei nisto sem os minimos conhecimentos de salgados e, claro, foi só erros e asneiras.Tal como tu também tinha um filtro externo e também tinha uma fábrica de nitratos que esse mesmo filtro gerava. Mais uma vez, como não sabia, comprei peixes à toa sem nunca me importar com os valores da água e depois aconteceu o que é lógico nestes casos: a morte de alguns animais entre os quais um naso lindo que adorava e que me tinha custado uma pipa de massa.Depois de muito pesquisar, ler e ouvir os conselhos dos mais sabidos fui aprendendo e só agora um ano quase passado penso que vou começar a restruturação do meu aqua mas desta vez com sump um bom escumador e isso sim, com muita calma. Ah, devo dizer que continuo a manter o filtro externo que utilizo com carvão e resinas quando vejo que seja necessário.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e eu tenho muito gosto em apremder com eles muito obrigada a todos a te agora ta tudo a correr bem segunda feira vo comprar as bombas de retorno quamdo tudo tiver promto tiro umas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Bem como-a alguns já sabem o meu aquário tem 260 litros. Gostava de saber se 
o meu escumador e o ideal,e um prizm da red sea que faz 640 l|h. Já agora se ao fim de um ano não crescer alga coralina no aquário o que que esta mal iluminação parâmetros da agua peço ajuda.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Eduardo

Senão carregares o Aquario com muitos peixes e fores rigoroso nas mudanças de água frequentes, esse escumador é suficiente.

Quanto a´alga coralina, não compreendi bem a questão,mas se procederes como te foi aconselhado a alga coralina aparecerá sem problemas.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois amigo eu queria dizer que o meu aquario ta montado a um ano e alga coralina nem vela

----------


## António Paes

"Receita" para ter alga coralina:

Luz actinica azul
Bons níveis de cálcio e Kh
Boa circulação para combater as outras algas indesejadas

e paciência.

António

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Antonio, já tinha saudades de falar contigo e então cá estou eu com a minha inexperiencia a provocar-te.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Tens toda a razão no que disses-te.

Mas há também uma coisa que é verdade. há pessoas com bastante experiencia que fazem tudo e tudo e não conseguem nunca ter alga coralina. Conseguem ter bons aquarios, aquarios esses estaveis mas alga coralina népia.

Que outras razoes poderão existir?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois agora e mesmo so esperar. ja agora uma pergumta para  o gil sesimbra e um citio bom para recolher agua.eu moro em sesimbra. bamdeira azul e os testes smepre me derao rezultados boms

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Eu apanho na praia da foz no Meco (perto da praia da Bica), Fica muito perto de Sesimbra e é um excelente local.

Em sesimbra locais ao certo não sei, mas desde que seja longe do Porto, passagens de barcos e perto de saidas de esgoto ou fábricas não deves ter problemas.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Em sesimbra locais ao certo não sei, mas desde que seja longe do Porto, passagens de barcos e perto de saidas de esgoto ou fábricas não deves ter problemas.

eu apanho no lado comtrario ao porto junto as rochas. em sesimbra as saidas de esgoto ja tao a muitas milhas da costa e a agua e tratada quamto ao barcos tb pasao lomje. Agora so uma questao para um amigo meu sera que a lampadas azuis para projectores

----------


## João Castelo

Eduardo,

Eu tenho colectado entre o edificio do tribunal e o sana hotel.Nunca tive problemas. Agora, mando-me para dentro de agua e tento recolher dentro do mar para ai uns dez metros ( isto quando o tempo o permite )

Se quiserem um dia almoçar em Sesimbra, pode ser no formiga, aproveitamos para ir colectar água . :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois joao e mesmo ai que eu tb vo a te a data tudo bem

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

joao eu vivo mesmo em sesimbra se um dia vieres a te a sesimbra diz alguma coiza

----------


## António Paes

> Que outras razoes poderão existir?


Sinceramente não sei pois sempre tive rocha com alga coralina e não só ( malditas aiptasias )
Aqui está um site onde se pode ler e aprender algumas coisas sobre alga coralina e muito mais.

http://www.garf.org/

procurar do lado esquerdo do menu "How to pages" e depois "Coralline".

Temos de combinar um dia que venhas para estas bandas para eu te entregar aquelas cenas.

Um abraço,
António

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Na minha opinião não há outras razões! De facto uma elevada dureza carbonatada aliada a bons níveis de cálcio são suficientes para o aparecimento da alga coralina.




> "Receita" para ter alga coralina:
> 
> Luz actinica azul
> Bons níveis de cálcio e Kh
> Boa circulação para combater as outras algas indesejadas
> 
> e paciência.


Concordo e apenas aconselharia a colocação de iodo. Tenho verificado ao longo dos anos que o iodo promove a fixação da alga coralina.





Vejam a diferença entre Maio (o aqua estava montado há cerca de 10 meses e a alga coralina teimava em não se fixar) e Julho! Em ínicios de Maio instalei o Reactor de Cálcio e isso fez a diferença.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Malta, um amigo meu comprou uma calha daquelas de por nas casas, nas cozinhas. Allterou e pos três lâmpadas de 1m20cm. O aquário tem 1m22cm e as lampadas são duas brancas e uma azul. Gostava de ouvir opiniões se isto é correcto. Já agora, quantas lâmpadas seria o ideal para ele ter. Malta, gostava de ouvir opiniões, porque se puder eu tb vou fazer uma, pois sou eletricista

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Editado por JMM: Pontuação e ortografia

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eduardo por favor passa os teus posts por um corrector ortográfico e tem um mais atenção com a escrita, assim torna-se bastante complicado perceber o que pretendes saber.Perdes 1 minuto  :Smile:  não custa nada. Tens tambem a opção de Editar o post anterior, não sendo necessário colocares outro com a mesma informação ou questão.

Quanto á calhá é necessário saber para que tipo de lampadas foi feita a adaptação á calha. Se são Powercompact´s, t5´s ou t8´s.
As PC são umas lampadas fluorescentes dobradas, as t5´s são tubos fluorescentes mas mais finos que os normais (tem balastro electronico e nao precisam de arrancadores) e as t8´s são as lampadas fluorescentes normais.
Indicando a potencia das lampadas tambem se pode distinguir os diferentes tipos de iluminação.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sao duas t 8 de 40w uma azul e outra de cor normal de 1m9cm sera que e suficiente

----------


## Gil Miguel

Iluminação T8´s para aquarios de recife é muito pouco mesmo. 
Tendo o aquario 1,20m, colocaria uma calha t5 com 4x54W.

A diferença na montagem de uma calha t8 e t5´s:
- As lampadas t5 emitem muito mais luz que as lampadas t8
- As lampadas t8 tem um balastro convencional e arrancador, as lampadas t5 trabalham apenas com balastro electronico
- Os apoios e as lampadas tem que ser mudadas obviamente.
- Convem adquirires uns reflectores de qualidade.

O vidro dessas calhas de cozinha, se for o que normalmente se vê, tambem nao serve. Tem que ser um vidro normal transparente e nao os baços que veem nessas calhas

----------


## João Magano

Eduardo,

Nas FAQ's do forum, tens varios artigos que deves ler, por exemplo Iniciação ao Aquario de Agua Salgada do Rui Ferreira de Almeida e todos os outros artigos do Miozzo. Vais ver que não gastas muito tempo e ficas com umas boas noções sobre aquários de agua salgada.

----------


## João Magano

Espero que nem tu nem os membros iniciados nestas andanças, interpretem mal a minha mensagem anterior, todas as questões serão sempre bem vindas e certamente respondidas, é uma das funções deste forum !

Se procurarmos primeiro obter alguma informação, através das FAQ's e pesquisando varios tópicos no forum sobre os variados assuntos, obtêm-se muitos esclarecimentos e conhecimentos de uma forma rápida, evitam-se muitos erros e torna-se mais facil expor as nossas questões, tirar dúvidas, etc., etc.,.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Bem malta tenho nuvidades.Como não estava nada satisfeito com as condições do meu aquario,esto a iniciar um novo projecto um novo aquário 1m50-70l-70A COM SUMP. Material ainda em estudo. Em breve novas novidades. Ja nagora um pergunta como tratar odine num aquario gostava de ouvir varias opinioes ovi falar em um banho de cobre.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> . Ja nagora um pergunta como tratar odine num aquario gostava de ouvir varias opinioes ovi falar em um banho de cobre.


Eduardo,

Desculpa, mas não percebi a pergunta

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

> Eduardo,
> 
> Desculpa, mas não percebi a pergunta


 quando os peixes apanhao odine umas pintas brancas como e que tratas

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não sei se te referes a Amyloodinium (ou, simplesmente, odinium) ou ao Cryptocarion (por vezes chamado íctio da água salgada).

A minha dúvida é porque falas no Odinium, mas também falas em "pintas" nos peixes, que é um sintoma de Cryptocarion. O Odinium revela-se (entre outros sintomas) através de um "veludo" que cobre o peixe.

Sendo Odinium, é mortal e muito rápido e penso que a única cura eficaz é através de tratamentos à base de cobre.

No caso de ser Cryptocarion, é menos grave que o Oodinium, mas também pode ser mortal.
O tratamento pode passar por cobre ou hiposalinidade (baixar - gradualmente - a salinidade para 1.008-1-010).

Tratando-se com cobre, terá que ser feito em aquário separado, uma vez que o cobre mata todos (ou quase todos) os invertebrados, ou seja, corais, anémonas, camarões, rocha viva, etc. Basicamente, só resistem os peixes. Por isso, qualquer tratamento terá ser feito em aquário à parte (aquário de quarentena / hospital).

Também um tratamento de hiposalinidade não deve ser feito no aquário principal por razões semelhantes (poucos invertebrados resistem).

Os peixes, se estiverem fortes e a comer bem podem conseguir debelar o cryptocarion, criando auto-defesas. Mas, dificilmente o parasita deixará de estar no aquário, à espera de uma oportunidade para atacar um peixe mais stressado ou mais fraco.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois e que uma vezinho meu tem os peixes com pintas bramcas eu como numca tive nao sei o que sera.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

mais algumas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Malta qual o sistema que e melhor uv ou, ozonizador qual e o sistema mais eficaz.Ja agora o que e Kalkwasser e qual a melhor maneira de ser inserido na agua

----------


## Ricardo Prata

continua  ta a ficar giro.....

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

mais algumas fotos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Aquele coral Verde do lado direito é uma Heliofungia?

é que se for está com um ar muito mal tratado e tem que ser colocado na areia e não na rocha

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e sim amigo gil talvez esteija a sim porque esta a estranhar a luz nova nao sei

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eduardo:

Ele não está a estranhar a luz, ele tem que estar é na areia e não na rocha.
De qualquer forma informa-te antes de comprares as coisas, não sei se sabes mas as Heliofungias são dos corais mais dificeis de manter em aquário, e com o aspecto que essa está...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois mas na loja diseram para por o mais alto pusivel e foi o que eu fiz.mas depois e te o puz mais em baicho omde estava agora.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

que algas poso dar ao meu  Chelmon rostratus (borboleta) po0so dar Nori o rebemtos de soja

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

Se esse coral for uma Heliofungia, trata-se de mais uma opção de elevado risco. É coral difícil e exige um aquariófilo experiente. Coloca-o no substracto, como disse o Gil, para ver se ele tem alguma hipótese.

Quanto ao Chelmon Rostratus - mais um exemplar exigente....isso é que é pontaria - escusas de lhe dar algas que ele não é herbívoro. Tenta Mysis, larva de mosquito vermelha e negra e, de quando em vez, uma ameijoa.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois e isso mesmo que eu lhe do de alimentasao e ta muito bom de saude e ja tenho a algum tempo.Em relação ao kalk nunca adicionei, pois tb sinceramente pouco ouvi falar sobre isso , só agora é que fiz uma pesquisa pelo fórum e já via informação sobre o kalk. Para o comprar basta dirigir-me a uma loja e pedir por Kalkwasser ou tem algum nome por que seja mais conhecido??? depois para adicionar.Como tenho de fazer?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> pois e isso mesmo que eu lhe do de alimentasao e ta muito bom de saude e ja tenho a algum tempo


Ok. E há quanto tempo o tens ?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

nao sei bem mas a 6 mezes tenho a vomtade ta gordinho lololol nao me podes ajudar em relasao a outra questao

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

Não é difícil fazer uma pesquisa no forum (no botão superior que diz "procurar") e obter a resposta a essa pergunta. 

Foi o que fiz e deixo-te aqui alguns resultados:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=kalkwasser
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=kalkwasser
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ght=kalkwasser

Agora é so questão de ler.
Depois de leres, se ainda tiveres dúvidas, coloca-as aqui. 

Até porque, em regra, antes de se ler um pouco sobre as coisas, dificilmente percebemos as respostas às perguntas que colocamos.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Depois de ler tenho algumas duvidas, o meu aquário tem 260 litros. E eu vou optar adicionar Kalkwasser numa garrafa de 1,5l com sistema de cota gotas de soro.aminha duvida e 1 gota por segundo depois das luzes apagar fazendo as contas ao fim de meia hora a garrafa ta vazia, será muito será o ideal peso ajuda.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> ... 1 gota por segundo depois das luzes apagar fazendo as contas ao fim de meia hora a garrafa ta vazia, será muito será o ideal peso ajuda.


Boas Eduardo,

Normalmente vê-se a quantidade de evaporação (Lt) que o aqua tem, e aproveita-se a mistura de kalk para fazer a reposição diária, por isso acho que deves ver que quantidade necessitas para repor a água evaporada durante o dia e fazes +/- a mesma quantidade em kalk para repor à noite.

Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Pois evapora 1,5l  + -

Este Tópico ou Comentário foi Editado, caso pretenda saber as razões contacte a Administração ou um Moderador

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> poiinvapora 1,5l + -


Eduardo "imagino" que tenhas escrito (pois evapora 1,5 lt) se assim for, essa quantidade deverá ser a que tens que repor.

Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas la esto eu com as minhas duvidas poso inserir calcio no aquario juntamente com Kalkwasser to a uzar o metodo da garrafa a pingar para a agua

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

O próprio Kalkwasser aumenta de forma equilibrada a alcalinidade/cálcio.

Também não vejo porque razão estás a crer adicionar cálcio no aquário se não tens quem o consuma...pingar Kalkwasser apenas, é uma boa solução!

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Eu tenho alguns corais e anémonas, não são muitos mas vou começar a adicionar. 

Este Tópico ou Comentário foi Editado, caso pretenda saber as razões contacte a Administração ou um Moderador

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Bem a malta aqui tem que estar sempre a mandar boquinhas dos erros devem ser todos doutores na vida ninguém e prefeito. Bem mas o fórum não serve para isto e o que eu quero mesmo e aprender mais sobre água salgada. Comprei um aquário novo que leva 800 litros, o que eu tinha levava 260 será que mudando a agua do aquário que eu já tinha para o novo, poso inserir já os peixes e mudar tudo o que tenho para o meu aquário novo.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Bem a malta aqui tem que estar sempre a mandar boquinhas dos erros devem ser todos doutores na vida ninguém e prefeito.


Olá Eduardo.

A existencia deste forum serve para evitar a maior parte dos erros que cometes, não interpretes isto a mal, faz parte da vida, da idade e do processo de evolutivo, se as pessoas continuam a responder ao teu tópico é porque te querem ajudar, a melhor forma que poderás ter a nossa ajuda é manteres uma postura mais humilde e aceitar os conselhos numa base construtiva sendo isto para teu proprio bem, lembra-te de uma coisa, ninguem pode estar sozinho neste hobbie, é um atalho para o insucesso, todos necessitam da comunidade.

Em relação á tua mudança de aquário, penso que deverias ir com mais calma, estas mudanças provocam sempre mortes inevitaveis é um processo bastante complicado para quem se está a iniciar agora.

Caso necessites de ajuda, ou falar um pouco sobre "peixes", posso dar-te uma "mãozinha" visto que até nem moras longe.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Concordo com o Vitor e acho que deves ir com calma. É possível passares tudo para o novo aqua mas isso implica que tenhas água (na minha opinião de preferência natural) à mesma temperatura e disponível para completar os 500 e tal litros que te faltam. 

Eu fiz algo parecido de um aqua de 300 litros para um sistema de cerca de 700, no entanto, e não me interpretes mal, tenho mais de 13 anos de aquariofilia marinha! Não tinha quase corais na altura, pois achei que não seria possível fazer a transladação com sucesso e apenas tinha 2 peixes.

Ah! E mantem uma postura diferente se queres ser ajudado... esse discurso não te leva a lado nenhum e apenas tira a vontade de outros te ajudarem.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Bem a malta aqui tem que estar sempre a mandar boquinhas dos erros devem ser todos doutores na vida ninguém e prefeito. Bem mas o fórum não serve para isto e o que eu quero mesmo e aprender mais sobre água salgada. Comprei um aquário novo que leva 800 litros, o que eu tinha levava 260 será que mudando a agua do aquário que eu já tinha para o novo, poso inserir já os peixes e mudar tudo o que tenho para o meu aquário novo.


Eu estou completamente d'acordo com o Diogo e o Vitor
Ninguém te manda boquinhas, simplesmente te damos a nossa ajuda.
Compete a ti de as aceitares simplesmente.
Ninguém te critica por isto ou por aquilo.
Como dizes e com razão ninguèm é perfeito.
Mas também ninguèm se arma em doutor,todos nós fizemos e  fazemos erros,eu ainda os farei e os outros igual.
Aprendemos todos os dias,eu todos dias vejo coisas novas no aquario.
Mas como o Diogo disse tens de mudar de atitude senão nem vale a pena estar para aqui a cançar os dedos.
Não me leves a mal,mas se não aceitas as nossas criticas é melhor te desenrascares sózinho.

Agora para a mudança do aquario.
Vai com muita calma para não teres percas de animais.
Metes a agua dos 260L e o resto d'agua nova.
Mas téns mesmo de ir com  muita calma senão mais tarde vais pagà-las.
A aquariofilia é uma arte que tem de sêr feita COM MUITA CALMA.
Boa Sorte

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Desde já obrigada a todos pelas ajudas. Eu vou colocar agua natural no aquário 500 litros deixo cerca de 2 dias a circular pela sump para ficar a temperatura ideal depois junto os 260 do aquário antigo, espero estar a fazer bem a sim. Amigo Victor gostava muito porque deste lado penso que ninguém tem agua salgada pelo menos não tenho conhecimento. :Olá:   :Olá:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

espero por opinioes se to a fazer bem o mal abraços. ja agora medi o ph do meu aquario 22h30 a luz so apaga as 23h 8.0 amanha digo quamto tem a noite nao sei se este rezultado e bom

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

bem como nimgem diz nada amanha vo colocar os peixes no meu aquario novo juntamente com os 260 litros

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Tem atenção á densidade e temperatura,tem que ser a mesma da agua velha.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

1O COISAS SOBRE PEIXES PALHAÇO.

1-As larvas dos peixes palhaço da especie amphiprion melanopus que aclodem de ovos na periferia da postura sao mais pequenas do que aqueles que eclodem apartir de ovos na regiao mais central.

2-Os peixes palhaço da especie Amphiprion akallopisos emitem sons para proteger a sua anemona e os membros desta especie em Madagascar e na indonesia cerca de 6500 km de distancia falam dialectos difrentes.

3-As larvas dos peixes palhaço da especie Amphiprion polymnus realizam a metamorfose 9 a 12 dias depois de aclodirem e passam a abitar anemonas a menos de 100 metros da anemona ondevivem os seus progenitores.

4-Os embrioes dos peixes palhaço das especies Amphiprion ephippium e a rubrocincnus registam um aumento dos seus batimentos cardiacos desde o seu terceiro dia de desenvolvimento quando expostos ao som.

5-Os peixes palhaço da especie Amphiprion chrysopterus promovem uma maior sobrevivencia da sua anemona hospedeira (Herteractis magnifica ) assim como um maior crecimento da mesma e uma maior frequencia da ocorrencia de reprodoçao assexuada po fissao.

6-As duas especies de peixes palhaço Amphiprion clarkii e a perideraion podem partilhar na natureza a mesma anemona (Radianthus kuekenthali) mas apenas o casal dominante de a clarkii atinge a maturidade sexual.

7-As especies Amphiprion frenatus, a rubrocinctus,a melanopus,a ephippium e a mccullochi constituem um complexo de especies e os peixes palhaço pertencentes a estas especies podem emparelhar e dar origem a descendentes hidricos.

8-Os peixes palhaço da especie Amphiprion ocellaris roconhecem os membros da especie visualmente, utilizando no entanto o olfacto para localizar as anemonas com quem estabelecem simbiose.

9-A principal causa de morte dos peixes palhaço da especie Amphiprion percula sao os conflitos de hierarquia entre individuos na mesma anemona, numa tentativa para antigir a maturidade sexual

10-Em algumas regioes,e pussivel ocorrerem na mesma area ate nove especies difrentes de peixes palhaço pelas seguintes razoes 1 especies difrentes realizam simbioses com anemonas difrentes 2-peixes palhaço que realizam simbiose anemonas da mesma especie seleccionam hospedeiros em localizaçoes difrentes (ex Amphiprion percula ocupa as anemonas Heteractias magnifica mais proximas da costa e a perideraion ocupa as anemonas mais afastadas da costa 3-algumas especies de peixe palhaço de pequeno tamanho (a sandaracionos e a leucokranos) partilham anemonas com outras especias de peixes palhaço de maiores dimensoes

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ja agora poso apanhar rocha na praia e meter no aquario

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

AJUDA Hoje de manha vi 2 ou 3 pulgas do mar no meu aquario o que faço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

Quanto às pedras colectadas na praia, não as deves colocar no aquário, uma vez que não têm (regra geral) porosidade suficiente para albergar as bactérias que fazem a filtração biológica do aquário. Fica-te pela rocha viva ou a chamada rocha morta (rocha fabricada, mas com a porosidade necessária).

As pulgas do mar são normais. Serão anfípodes, copépodes ou, mais provavelmente, gammarus. São benéficas ao sistema e é bom sinal que apareçam.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
A rocha da nossa costa nao serve, para aquarios de recife.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

muito obrigada ja agora que algas pudemos dar ao Yellow Tang. Muito obrigada a todos sem voses eu nao era nada :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nori.

Já agora, uma curiosidade, de onde retiraste aquele texto sobre os peixes palhaço ? Ou é da tua autoria ? (é que não vem identificada a fonte)

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

da revista AQUAMANIA

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Corais condenados.

Organismos que deviam permanecer no recife.
Dendronephthya.
Actualmente estima-se que seijam capturados anualmente dos recifes cerca de 400 000 corais moles para a industria da aquariofilia marinha.
Cerca de metade destes corais pertencem ao genero Dendronephthya.
Infelismente,a beleza da sua coloraçao deslumbrante easpecto delicado sao proporcionais a dificuldade manutençao em cativeiro.
Efectivamente,estes organismos sao virtualmente impossiveis de manter com sucesso num aquario de recife,embora existam exceçoes.O primeiro desafio a sua manutençao e o facto destes organismos nao apresentarem simbiose com os dinoflagelados zooxanthellae,nao podendo aproveitar energia luminosa para realizar fotossintese.Deste modo,dependem exclusivamente da captura de plancton para sobreviverem,uma condiçao que dificulta desde de logo a sua manutençao em aquarios.Uma vez que estao adaptados para capturar os minusculos constituintes do plancton,habitam areas caracterizadas por correntes bastante fortes,necessitando no aquario de uma circulaçao alternada bastante poderosa.Adicionalmente,estes corais nao apresentam pigmentos que os protejam da radiaçao uv,necessitando de ser colocados em regioes pouco iluminadas.Em sintese,um verdadeiro desafio para qualquer aquariofilista mesmo que muito expriente,sendo a probalidade de sucesso relativamente a sua manutençao em cativeiro bastante reduzida.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

Sempre que reproduzires aqui um texto de um outro autor, tens sempre que o assinalar como sendo uma citação e  identificar a fonte de onde o retiraste.

Caso contrário é como se estivesses a assumir a autoria desse texto (ou seja, a dizer que o texto é teu), o que seria plágio.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

so pudemos dar nori ao Yellow Tang e que nao emcomtra a vemda. Rebemtos de soja nao?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> so pudemos dar nori ao Yellow Tang e que nao emcomtra a vemda. Rebemtos de soja nao?


boas,
dei espinafres bem picadinhos (e ás vezes alface) ao meu durante mais de 3 anos e quando desmontei o aqua devolvi-o á loja de optima saude. :SbOk:  
simplesmente punha os espinafres picados numa chavena com um pouco de agua do aqua com algumas gotas de um complexo vitaminico e ao fim de 20m éra só dár-lhe. :Pracima:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu parese.me que li uma fez sobre rebemtos de soja aqui no forummas ja nao tenho acerteza

----------


## António Paes

Se quiseres podes dar também flocos de spirulina, que encontras em qualquer loja de animais que venda produtos da nutrafin por exemplo.
Nori podes comprar em lojas que vendam produtos naturais como o Celeiro num centro comercial ( já comprei no Forum Almada ).
E depois tens lojas de animais que vendem algas variadas.

António

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

AJUDA---O meu Yellow Tang  nao come nori nem lhe toca mas come bem artemia larvas etc etc.Que faço?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Relaxa

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
A pessoas que gostam mais de carne do que de peixe, os peixes sao assim tb, o meu tb nunca foi abituado a comer nori por isso nem lhe toca tb.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

BOAS no meu novo aquário o que aconselham de iluminação t5 o hqi. Aquário 1m50cm-60-60 uma calha de hqi de 3 vezes 150 seria bom gostava de opiniões

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Eduardo,

Podes optar só por t5´s ou por t5´s em conjunto com hqi´s.

Se optares pelo conjunto t5 e hqi é suficiente 2 x 150 W.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Se eu optar só por t5 quantas devo por de quantos w ? Já agora eu quero ter corais duros.

Este Tópico ou Comentário foi Editado, caso pretenda saber as razões contacte a Administração ou um Moderador

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Eduardo,
> 
> Podes optar só por t5´s ou por t5´s em conjunto com hqi´s.
> 
> Se optares pelo conjunto t5 e hqi é suficiente 2 x 150 W.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


2x150w só de HQI e depois o resto da potencia em T5,certo??

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Eu estou mais inclinado só para t5 mas nao sei quantas lâmpadas vou precisar.

Este Tópico ou Comentário foi Editado, caso pretenda saber as razões contacte a Administração ou um Moderador

----------


## Luis Carrilho

não é por nada mas essa potencia toda em T5,é uma catrefada de lampadas,acho que éra bem mais practico usares um sistema misto. :yb665:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Eduardo tenho um aqua igual ao teu e ao fim de muita pesquisa vou optar por  2x150W Hqi + 2x80w T5 + 2x80w T5 Actinicas, dá uma totalidade de 640w, dá mais que 1 w/lt que é o aconselhado.




Cumprimentos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

isaias gosto muito da tua iluminaçao

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Tenho aquario de3 1m20cm-40-50 para vemder 300e com movel.aquario e volvel sao os que tao nas fotos

----------


## João Castelo

> 2x150w só de HQI e depois o resto da potencia em T5,certo??


Confirma-se Luis, não fui claro.

JC

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim e isso joao

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

vemdo movel 80 e o que esta nas fotos com o aquario

----------


## António Paes

Olá,




> vemdo movel 80 e o que esta nas fotos com o aquario


Existe uma área "Particulares" onde podes por o teu móvel à venda.

António

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

bem a 4 mezes o meu aquario era a sim

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Agora já esta a sim bem melhor mas ainda longe do que eu quero fazer :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Inacio

Boa noite malta.

Olha eu gostava de comprar um peixe-palhaço e queria saber se vcs sabiam de alguma loja que venda esse peixe, de preferencia na zona de Lisboa ou linha de Sintra.

Obrigado.

Alguma coisa podem contactar-me pro meu mail dioguh_r@hotmail.com ou aqui mesmo.

cumps.

Um feliz ano 2007 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim amigo no marques de pombal na reefdiscus nas trazeiras do diaio de nuticias

----------


## Diogo Inacio

Possa foste bem rapido pa  :Big Grin:  coloquei isto à 2 minutos.
Podes-me dizer ja agora quanto custa um.

Obrigada.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

BEM o meu aquario agora esta a sim malta muitas difremsas

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu ja comprei a 9E ja agora que aquario e que tens

----------


## Diogo Inacio

Não tenho porque não é para mim, é uma oferta mas ja agora podias-me dizer o que era preciso para "albergar" um ou dois peixes desses.

Obrigada.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

bem e a sim na minha opinião sem termos conhecimento de agua salgada não deverias adquirir nenhum peixe porque a pubalidade de sucesso e baixa primeiro devesse ler muito e pesquisar muito a qui na Net e só depois partir para a construção de um aquário.

----------


## Diogo Inacio

Aqui no forum esta a explicar essas coisas todas???.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim diogo no forum tems varios topicos e so procurare.
mas so a sim por alto para dois ocelaris o 3 um aquário de 80 litros servia-te com rocha viva o areão para o fundo do aquário um escumador uma bomba para circulação e um termóstato e claro uma anémona para os peixinhos penso que não me esqueci de nada lololo e claro  iluminação que para a anémona e 2 ou 3 palhaços penso que serve duas t8 mas eu se fosse a ti primeiro lia lia lia e fazia mutas preguntas foi a sim que eu apremdi

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e fica aqui mais uma fotos do meu aquario











espero que gostem em breve novas novidades

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

espero que gostem

----------


## Edgar Luis

Ve-se que o teu aqua é bastante recente..  :Smile:  mas já está a bulir..  :Smile:  ehhehehe
N vejo algas.. já as tiveste e já desapareceram  :Smile: 
O layout está bem conseguido.. mts tuneis.. estão coladas as rochas?? ou apenas encostadas???

Esperemos que esse aqua cresca com saude.. 

Abraços  :Smile:  :Smile:   :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

os tuneis estao apenas emcostados o aquari ja vai fazer 2 anos mas so a poco tempo e que tem vindo a ivuluir

----------


## João Magano

Nota de moderaçãoUma vez que as fotos apresentadas no tópico "Mais umas fotos" e neste topico eram as mesmas, o topico "Mais umas fotos" _ivuluiu_ para este.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ok tudo bem

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

> ok tudo bem


 ja tenho fotos do meu aquario novo mas ja nao me lembro como as meto a qui

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

> ja tenho fotos do meu aquario novo mas ja nao me lembro como as meto a qui


vendo aquario 120m.40l.50al com estretura em ferro e portas em madeira tenho fotos na minha galeria 120E

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

aquario ainda para vender quem ficar co o aquario a te amanaha as 19h oferta de uma Overflow 3200lh

----------

